# 거기서 음성까지 넣잖아요



## sikkiesikkiehyungsikkie

I am trying to translate this conversation and a man says this:
거기서 음성까지 넣잖아요  when speaking about looking at pictures he receieved the.morning after a drunken night.Does anyone know what it means? 

Thanks


----------



## Kross

What do you mean by qt pictures? I don't get it. Anyway your example can be translated as 'even voices are inserted there'


----------



## sikkiesikkiehyungsikkie

Kross said:


> What do you mean by qt pictures? I don't get it. Anyway your example can be translated as 'even voices are inserted there'


Thank you for replying but it doesnt make sense with what I have already translated or maybe I translated it wrong
The full sentence is 
내 취한 모습을 사진으로 보내주면 보면서 정말 심가개요 거기서 음성까지 넣잖아요
When I am looking at the pictures I was sent of how I look drunk,I look at them very seriously(?).even voices are inserted there'


----------



## Kross

Your Korean example sentence sounds a bit strange. I don't understand what 거기서 음성까지 넣잖아요 means in the full context. The second sentence doesn't go well with the first one. I think you should re-visit the original source to see whether the quote is written correctly.


----------



## vientito

if by Qt pic you mean quicktime video, then it would make sense.  in that case, it is not  사진 that you are talking about.  It is 동영상 that you are referring to.  They have probably put sound in the videoclip as well.


----------

